# Wanted - El Cheapo road bike



## Nicensleazy (17 Feb 2009)

Wanted a cheap road bike for a turbo trainer use only. I'm 5'11''. Please PM


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2009)

i've got a 58cm frame that could be built up into a turbo trainer bike if your interested?
also got an old peugeot premiere fully built minus saddle but thats about a 58 or 60 cm frame


----------



## Nicensleazy (7 Mar 2009)

Cheers mate.......I'm sorted now. Thanks


----------



## montage (7 Mar 2009)

Pushing tin said:


> i've got a 58cm frame that could be built up into a turbo trainer bike if your interested?
> also got an old peugeot premiere fully built minus saddle but thats about a 58 or 60 cm frame




What kind of prices you talking?
I'm mildly interested.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Mar 2009)

for which? the peugeot or the frame on its own?

frame on its own i got for £30 hoping to build it into a bike for my fiancee so i'd like to cover costs

not sure about the pugeot, i'll have a think.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Mar 2009)

either way the best bet is to make me an offer for either


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Mar 2009)

Photos of frame:

drive side
none drive side (side with slight dents)
down tube detail showing dent and bit of paint missing
top tube detail


----------

